# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  "سلُوا اللهَ العَفْوَ والعَافِيَةَ ".

## محب التوحيد

*
"قَامَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصّدّيقُ عَلَى المِنْبَرِ ثُمّ بَكَى فقَالَ: قامَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَامَ الأوّلِ عَلَى المنْبَر ثُمّ بَكَى فقَالَ:

 " سَلُوا اللهَ العَفْوَ والعَافِيَةَ ، فإِنّ أَحَداً لَمْ يُعْطَ بعد اليَقِين خَيْراً مِنَ الْعَافِيَةِ".

رواه الترمذي رقم (3698)، وحسن إسناده الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب رقم (3698).


يقول العلامة  محمد بن عبد الرحمن المباركفوري في كتاب تحفة الأحوذي شرح جامع الترمذي:

 (عَامَ الأوّلِ): أي من الهجرة.

 (ثُمّ بَكَى): قيل إنما بكى لأنه علم وقوع أمته في الفتن وغلبته الشهوة والحرص على جمع المال وتحصيل الجاه فأمرهم بطلب العفو والعافية ليعصمهم من الفتن.

 (سَلُوا الله العَفْوَ): أي عن الذنوب. قال في النهاية العفو معناه التجاوز عن الذنب وترك العقاب عليه أصله المحو والطمس.

(والعَافِيَةَ):  قال القاري: معناه السلامة في الدين من الفتنة وفي البدن من سيء الأسقام وشدة المحنة انتهى. قلت: لا حاجة إلى زيادة لفظ سيء. قال في النهاية: العافية أن تسلم من الأسقام والبلايا وهي الصحة وضد المرض انتهى .

(بعد اليَقِين): أي الإيمان .

(خَيْراً مِنَ الْعَافِيَةِ): قال الطيبي وهي السلامة من الاَفات فيندرج فيها العفو انتهى، يعني ولعموم معنى العافية الشاملة للعفو اكتفى بذكرها عنه والتنصيص عليه سابقاً للإيماء إلى أنه أهم أنواعها.

*

----------

